# Composite/HDMI to coax adapter?



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has come across an adapter that will convert either a Component or HDMI connector to a coax one? Since none of the current DTV DVR's have a coax out I' thought maybe could use some sort of adapter to convert one of the outputs so its carried thru a coax cable to my TV card


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Better just to get a $25 RF converter. It takes RCA composite and turns out coax. Since it is SD anyway there really is no need to down covert from HDMI. 
SD DVRs do have them though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mertzen is right. Any NTSC/RF Modulator that you'd get at Radio Shack ought to do the trick.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bratboy said:


> I was wondering if anyone has come across an adapter that will convert either a Composite or HDMI connector to a coax one? Since none of the current DTV DVR's have a coax out I' thought maybe could use some sort of adapter to convert one of the outputs so its carried thru a coax cable to my TV card


"composite" or "component"?
Composite should go "straight to" your TV card, as mine [two] all have composite/S-video inputs.
If your's doesn't, "got a VCR" as they have coax output with composite inputs.
"Component" is another story, and if you're trying to send it to an ASTC tuner card, good luck.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

My bad, I meant a component


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have used one of these Philips RF modulators from WalMart and it works fine with an analog TV.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Im not really sure. I just thought maybe a component plus audio adapter would work so I could send the signal to my computers TV card since it can see HD via a cable company's Coax line.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bratboy said:


> Im not really sure. I just thought maybe a component plus audio adapter would work so I could send the signal to my computers TV card since it can see HD via a cable company's Coax line.


"The problem is" you would need a ATSC modulator and encoder to take the video and encoded it into MPEG-2, then modulate it into ATSC digital. Not cheap


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

bratboy said:


> Im not really sure. I just thought maybe a component plus audio adapter would work so I could send the signal to my computers TV card since it can see HD via a cable company's Coax line.


You may have a Quam/ATSC issue. ATI makes a card with ATSC tuners.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "The problem is" you would need a ATSC modulator and encoder to take the video and encoded it into MPEG-2, then modulate it into ATSC digital. Not cheap


Sorry VOS, I didn't mean to step on you. Your just "faster on the draw" than I am.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

My card does have ATSC tuner. Its a Hauppauge Win-HVR-1800
http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1800.html

"Dual tuner PCI Express NTSC/ATSC/QAM TV tuner board for Windows Vista. Watch and record analog cable TV plus hi-definition ATSC or clear QAM digital TV on your PC!"


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bratboy said:


> My card does have ATSC tuner. Its a Hauppauge Win-HVR-1800
> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1800.html
> 
> "Dual tuner PCI Express NTSC/ATSC/QAM TV tuner board for Windows Vista. Watch and record analog cable TV plus hi-definition ATSC or clear QAM digital TV on your PC!"


"right" that is the "decoder", but you need the "encoder" [see my earlier post].


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Unless its OTA, you're not going to get HD on your cpu via coax.


----------

